# Deleted



## sfprankster (Nov 13, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 13, 2015)

I've never tried a clam in my life, but this is one nice looking dish


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 13, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## tropics (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice job on the clams,they are different then what we call steamers on the East Coast.

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 13, 2015)

SFP, Nice looking steamers !


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 13, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2015)

Found a pic online













Clams.jpg



__ tropics
__ Nov 14, 2015


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 14, 2015)

Never cared much for clams other than sauce on fettucini, but I think I could eat your garnish all by itself! Now give me a bucket of steamed mussels w/garlic butter in an Irish pub with a couple of brews & I'm in Heaven.
"They say it was a brave man who first ate an oyster....."


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 14, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2015)

Now you're making me hungry, SFP!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Those Clams are making me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  !!!

I haven't had any clams for awhile, but I went by the Bar that I get them at now & then. They always have them Steamed with crackers for 99 cents or $1.25 per dozen. I noticed a couple days ago the sign out front said $1.35. I can go that way when I get my truck inspected next week----Think I'll have to stop. Only place I can get 4 dozen Steamed Clams & 3 Beers for under $10.

Bear


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 14, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## muralboy (Nov 14, 2015)

that is a great looking plate - makes me think I should be fixing more seafood.


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> Cherrystone? A larger variety than the Manilla clams. I can get those out here as well. The Manilla clams were $11 for 5lbs, to good to pass up the deal.
> 
> Thanx!!!
> 
> ...


Not Cherry Stones these are more of a soft shell clam,the hard shell clams are known as Cohogs 

Richie


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 14, 2015)

Deleted


----------

